
3D Interactive Asteroid Space Visualization - ColinWright
http://www.asterank.com/3d/
======
benjamincburns
Glad to see this on HN! Some friends and I are working on a fairly monolithic
space game. Huuuuuge thanks to Ian Webster for posting his source [1] under a
very permissive license (MIT). While I don't think our game will actually use
his orbit shader code directly, it helped me back into the class of algorithms
I need in order to generate solar systems with realistic orbits.

[https://github.com/typpo/asterank](https://github.com/typpo/asterank)

